# Walbro WYG



## Geochurchi (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi all, does anyone know where I can get instructions to adjust a Walbro WYG carb?
Geo


----------



## OptsyEagle (Jul 17, 2007)

Does the carb look like this one:

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/kohler_walbro_whg_adjustable_carb.asp


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Geochurchi said:


> Hi all, does anyone know where I can get instructions to adjust a Walbro WYG carb?
> Geo


Go to the Walbro site, www.walbro.com and select the parts/service tab, they have lots of info for their carbs. Have a good one. Geo


----------

